# Peanut Butter and animals



## 113b11 (Oct 24, 2008)

My dad likes to feed his mice peanut butter and cheetos as a treat. I don't see much a problem with the cheetos but I think that peanut butter could be bad for such a small creature. What do you guys think? Should you avoid feeding all animals peanut butter?


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

Peanut butter comes from peanuts and cheetos come from a factory full of dyes and chemicals... Think about it.

Most peanut butter also comes from a factory and has stuff that doesn't need to be there in it but there are some natural peanut butters out there... There are no natural cheetos. lol


----------

